# Trouble with Kontakt and Cinematic Studio Strings



## Tyler Cline Music (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm having two problems with Kontakt and Cinematic Studio Strings. I use Cakewalk by Bandlab.

First: Occasionally my instruments stop playing. There is signal on the track itself but no actual noise happening. It's not a ram or processor issue, I have more than enough and when I watch them during play back they are fine. If I delete and reload the instrument in kontakt it works fine again. Any ideas?

Second: The volume on my kontakt CSS instruments set themselves to a very low volume by default for no reason. If I raise them during play back it's great. But as soon as I restart the track they go back down to that low setting. You can see in the picture I posted that the playback is at the highest point on the volume automation but the kontakt player is still very low. I can't seem to fix this. Any ideas?

As a note: I already unchecked the box in preferences that says "zero controllers when play stops". No effect.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rfishermusic (Jan 16, 2021)

Bump. Same exact setup. Even more oddly, on CSSS if I switch to staccato playback is fine but once the legato samples drop off they never come back. I have also tried several other VST's from different companies inside Kontakt and Cakewalk and I have the same problem with all of them.


----------



## Wedge (Jan 22, 2021)

The shorts volume are velocity but the longs are the mod wheel. So I would try raising that. You can even raise the mod wheel in the little keyboard in kontakt to check the levels.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 18, 2022)

Tyler Cline Music said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm having two problems with Kontakt and Cinematic Studio Strings. I use Cakewalk by Bandlab.
> 
> ...





rfishermusic said:


> Bump. Same exact setup. Even more oddly, on CSSS if I switch to staccato playback is fine but once the legato samples drop off they never come back. I have also tried several other VST's from different companies inside Kontakt and Cakewalk and I have the same problem with all of them.



I'm experimenting the same issues : Legato samples randomly stop playing (but other articulations still). Or staccato not following the CC1 from midi editor and keep on playing "col legno". Or sudden very loud volume...
I have to close and re-open the project and this is very annoying... 
I'm on cubase 10.5.
If anyone found a work around, please let us know


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 23, 2022)

Ok figured out my problem. I was using cubase expression maps with a combination of key and cc. I've removed cc and everything was back to normal. (Still using Expression Map with key.)

I was using cc58 to turn Legato on and off so it's not a big deal to me to remove that part.

I hope it helps others VI fellows !


----------

